# Potting Lenco trim tab controller



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello! I ended up removing my center console on my south Dade skiff and fabricating a small side console.

I left the bottom open to make running wires and access to the rigging tube easier. My concern is the Lenco trim tab controller is open on the bottom with an exposed circuit board. I’ve got a few tubes of epoxy specifically designed for potting electronics. Considering potting the entire assembly to protect that circuit board and keep wires coming out of it secured. See attached picture below of a cutaway view of the Lenco switch to get an idea of what I’m talking about.

The other picture is of my small side console. Round hole is where I’m planning to mount the switch and keeping in mind the bottom is open you’ll be able to see why I’m concerned about water getting in there!

Thanks for any input or suggestions!


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

Awesome job on the side console. Could something like this work for you?
Straight Blade Devices, Locking Devices, Accessories, Weather Protective Boots, For Use with 5269B Series Connector, Black | 5200BCB | Hubbell


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

strikeout said:


> Awesome job on the side console. Could something like this work for you?
> Straight Blade Devices, Locking Devices, Accessories, Weather Protective Boots, For Use with 5269B Series Connector, Black | 5200BCB | Hubbell


thanks!

That actually seems like a pretty good idea if I caked some silicone where the wires exit and around the body where the boot connects.

Potting still seems like the ultimate solution but…. At $300 something for the controller I’m scared of ruining it somehow? The printed circuit board does appear to have a pretty glossy finish to it. Maybe they already coated it with something?


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Subtraction said:


> thanks!
> 
> That actually seems like a pretty good idea if I caked some silicone where the wires exit and around the body where the boot connects.
> 
> Potting still seems like the ultimate solution but…. At $300 something for the controller I’m scared of ruining it somehow? The printed circuit board does appear to have a pretty glossy finish to it. Maybe they already coated it with something?


Looking at your picture, it looks like the electronics are already inside a clear plastic cup with an opening for the wires at the bottom. Maybe just wrap some tape around the wiring outlet ?? Looks pretty safe from anything but total immersion.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Gogittum said:


> Looking at your picture, it looks like the electronics are already inside a clear plastic cup with an opening for the wires at the bottom. Maybe just wrap some tape around the wiring outlet ?? Looks pretty safe from anything but total immersion.


The bottom of the controller is completely open with wires dangling out and the circuit board exposed inside. Can’t find a picture of the back online and I don’t have the switch with me right now to take one.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

The epoxy wouldnt hurt it if that's what it's made for. I think it's safe without anything. They know boats live on saltwater sometimes 24/7 where there product is to be used.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Buy and old sealed controller and just let it control relays hidden away. I posted how on here awhile back.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agreed, nice job on the console. As far as the controller, give Lenco tech support a call to ask about potting. The guy I worked with on an issue was extremely helpful.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

What I did when I replaced my all in one toggle swicth/controller in the past was build up and fill the bottom (open end) with silicone sealant about 3/4 inch thick. I'm like you in that it sure looks like the electronics will get exposed to the salt humidity. Another justification is that it also helped get rid of potential wire movements on rough water.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought 2010 Caimen and switch was open on bottom inside a box on gunnel. I think the switch was 10 years old. Something went out last year but not sure it was switch or control box. I replaced all of it. My 2cents is being open is not a major problem.


----------



## Lelandtampa (Oct 20, 2020)

Maybe look into conformal coating Loctite Conformal Coatings from Hisco


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Lelandtampa said:


> Maybe look into conformal coating Loctite Conformal Coatings from Hisco


Wow never heard of that before!

I went ahead and potted the thing yesterday. Waiting for the epoxy to setup it takes a few days for the stuff to cure fully.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Rich11111 said:


> What I did when I replaced my all in one toggle swicth/controller in the past was build up and fill the bottom (open end) with silicone sealant about 3/4 inch thick. I'm like you in that it sure looks like the electronics will get exposed to the salt humidity. Another justification is that it also helped get rid of potential wire movements on rough water.


That’s exactly my thought process! As mentioned in my last post I went ahead and dumped a ton of potting epoxy in the thing and filled it all the way to the brim.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

just another option, its basically protected, ........so hit it with a shot of Corrosion Block or Corrosion X every so often and youll likely be just fine. In fact with the dielectric spray protection youll probably increase the life of the switch. I have always used both products and been very happy.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Subtraction said:


> That’s exactly my thought process! As mentioned in my last post I went ahead and dumped a ton of potting epoxy in the thing and filled it all the way to the brim.


ha,....didnt get posted in time, potted it, lol. You were posting what you did (potted) the exact same time I was posting

very nice job on the side console


----------



## Lelandtampa (Oct 20, 2020)

__





Loctite Conformal Coatings from Hisco


LOCTITE conformal coatings deliver effective PCB protection that improves performance.




www.googleadservices.com


----------

